# 1st time grow!!? Need lots of help!!



## saidog (Oct 13, 2014)

What's up my fellow brothers and sisters, I'm here today because, i want to start growing for personal use. Stealth growing is the way I'm going to go. I know what my box and setup is going to be like, i just don't know what type of CFLs to get and how many for two plants? I am thinking of Using roots organic soil to start off with. What could my yield be for two cfl box grows? Any advice or tips I will post pictures as I go threw my journey.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 13, 2014)

First seeds you have to start and some may go male or stress can cause a bisexual plant ( seeds in your buds). second use good seeds, you use crap you will grow crap. It took me three days from soaking them till they wanted to root into the paper towel. I put mine on the top of my water heater, it worked great. Third learn your lighting, kelvin and lumens are two words you should know well. Don't get caught up in buds and harvesting yet. Don't put the cart before the horse. Do your reading on soil mixes perlite, worm castings, myco .  . It can get heavy quickly. Read up on nutes but don't worry too much if you use good soil like roots to start. Myco helps root growth but if its in roots there already that would make a good soil addition. Just remember to read up on lighting, you may rethink your setup a bit.


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 13, 2014)

Hard to say what a yield will be,  Some people are better with cfl than others.  in order to help you get the correct lumen we will need to size of the grow box.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2014)

Good advise from widairyfarms.  I am planning on adding a little, but sometimes when I get going, my posts get long.  We are going to need way more information from you however.  Since you have an idea in your mind, could you lay it out for us?  Size (length, width, height), location, what you are making it from, access to ventilation and electrical source (make sure that you have adequate amperage to handle the lights and fans that you need in your space.  Another huge consideration is your budget.  Realize that to do this right, it is not a cheap endeavor.  You are going to get out of this what you put into it.  So, in addition to the above info, could you let us know what your budget is?

I would like to encourage you to buy seeds from a reputable dealer and not start with bagseed.  There are many reasons, but the main ones are that most of the bagseed is from hermaphrodite plants and so your plants will tend to hermy and with purchased seeds you know what you are getting, the characteristics of the strain, the type of high it gives, how long it takes to flower, and what to expect from the plant structure.  For example you do not want a tall rangy long flowering sativa.  I am not a fan of fem seeds, but since you are planning on a small grow, you should look into them so you can start less plants.

DO NOT USE CFLS.  I know that I am shouting, but CFLs are lacking in so many areas when used to grow.  It all gets down to lumens and kelvins like widairy said.  CFLs put out the least amount of light for the electricity used, when you get enough of them they run hotter than HPS, and they produce substantially less bud.  Tell us how large your grow box is going to be and we can tell you how many watts or bulbs you will have to run to be adequately lit.  We will give you watts and lumens of different lighting sources that you can use in your space.  Your yield is directly related to your lighting.  Since you have probably been watching You Tube videos, I am going to caution you to take everything you see there with a grain of salt.  Some of them are outright fraud and meant only to sell products.

Ventilation is almost as important as your lighting.  What are your ventilation plans?  

I do not have Roots organic soil available to me, so am not really familiar with it.  However, I used Roots nutrients and didn't like them very well....and I was just using them to supplement my supersoil.  I have gone to the GO line of nutrients for my organic grows:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Box-Starter-Kit/dp/B004PS4B08/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1413215968&sr=1-1&keywords=general+organics[/ame].  This box has lasted me since spring and I have about 8-10 plants flowering and about the same in vegging all the time, and I am still have not run out of anything yet.  In addition, I have loaned the box to a friend of mine several times to make a 5 gal batch of nutrients up.

Predicting yield is an impossible job.  It depends on everything--not only how your grow space is set up and dialed in, but every step of the way there are a myriad of things that can affect yield.  Your first few grows you should not be concerned with yield at all.  *Concentrate with getting your grow space set up right and dialed in.*  Watch your plants and learn what they like and don't like (keep a detailed journal about feeding schedules and the like).  If you learn all you can and apply it, yield will come.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 13, 2014)

Soil is big! I cheaped out and I'm paying the price in pest control costs now. Be mindful of what others tell you more that a flashy add in a mag. Sunshine #4 and happy frog are two can't go wrong soils from others. As I'm finding out the hard way home depot Lowes and menards are all places to steer clear of unless you need something very simple but remember if you have a question the home depot dude won't know jack compared to the  guy at any decent garden store. Just think about all you may need because if you want to learn that's what we like here we are not cartels here so a good idea can be more expensive than originally thought. It can mean the difference between a ticket and bye bye. BE SMART. And BE QUIET!


----------



## vulcano22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Good lucky! There are a lot of readings and helpful people here. 

Welcome to MP! :welcome:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2014)

I can get very good soil from my local Home Depot, but I believe that the product is only available in the western US.  So, not everything that you get at places like these are bad.  However, you do need to be careful and check out the ingredients of anything you plan on growing cannabis in.  You do not want to buy anything that has moisture crystals in it or that has time-release nutrients in it.  Make sure that the Roots organic is not too hot.  Most people start with a soil specially made for seedlings.  MG makes a good seed starting soil, but I have trouble supporting Monsanto, so I never buy MG products.  If you are growing organic and in the US, look for the OMRI certification on any products you use.


----------

